# Ancestry and cancer



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

If you had a dog with hemangioscarcoma would you check its pedigree back to 8 or 10 generations and see if Gold Rush's Great Teddy Bear is in there? Seems some research is tracing so much of it back to this one dog.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I once read that it was traced all the way back to one of the foundation dogs of the GR breed. Something that cannot be bred out of the breed without destroying the breed standard.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Of all of the three goldens we loved and lost, only Charmy did not have Gold-Rush Great Teddy Bear in his pedigree, and that's tracing all the way back. He did not die of cancer. 

The dogs who had GRGT in their pedigrees DID die of hemangiosarcoma. They also lived twice as long as Charmy, as he died when he was only six.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

My boy Turbo, who I don't know for sure, but suspect he died from Hemangio-he had the classic signs-did not go back to GRGTB. (I had never heard of it before I joined the GRF, but now, I am pretty sure that is what he had). I'll have to see if the vet put it in his file as cause of death. That was almost 15 years ago. (He is the boy laying in front of me in my Bridge Babies picture).

Edit: I just talked to my vet and Turbo did indeed have Hemangio. I checked his pedigree again on k9data and he has a lot of Barty, but no GRGTB. He was 12.


----------



## Irina (Dec 5, 2010)

I lost my girl Beam to hemangiosarcoma last year. She *had* GRGTB in her pedigree 5 generations back.


----------



## nancym2703 (Jul 17, 2011)

*My Star*

-my heart... She's 10 1/2. Just diagnosed this week. Writing as my heart is breaking.
GoldRush GTB appears twice in her 5th generation back.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

nancym2703 said:


> -my heart... She's 10 1/2. Just diagnosed this week. Writing as my heart is breaking.
> GoldRush GTB appears twice in her 5th generation back.


This has to be the saddest first post I have ever seen. Welcome to the Forum. My heart is breaking with yours from the pain in your words. You will find many people here who will support you through whatever lies ahead for you and your girl.

Sending healing energy and prayers,
Lucy :sadwavey:


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Three of my golden angels have GoldRush GTB in their background in several places.
My boys are Harbor City Magical Jacob, Harbor City Magical Bojangles, and MyMagical For Pete's Sake. All three were hemangiosarcoma-Jake and Beau in their lungs and Pete on the spleen.

OK this scares the crap out of me because Emmy and Gambler both have GoldRush GTB about 9 generations out.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

nancym2703 said:


> -my heart... She's 10 1/2. Just diagnosed this week. Writing as my heart is breaking.
> GoldRush GTB appears twice in her 5th generation back.


Oh I am so so sorry.


----------

